# Do I need to purchase HD DVR Network Installation Kit for DOD?



## bongju (Jun 4, 2006)

Do I need to purchase the HD DVR Network Installation Kit for DOD? The DOD FAQ doesn't mention it.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

The network install kit is one solution for networking the HD DVR. If you have it networked you do not need the kit. If it is not networked you would need this solution or one of a number of other solutions which ever works best for you.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I just replaced a Buffalo wireless ethernet converter with two of the powerstrip kits and am quite impressed. I was trying to use a wireless link from my router to my HR21 over a 50- 60 foot path through several walls and although it worked fine for music, pictures and DOD, the placement of the converter was fairly critical and the throughput was insufficient for Media Share video (I suspect that not all data packets were getting through and that there were a high number of repeats). The powerline solution works with no configuration required beyond that needed for a direct connection and is rated at 85 Mb/s. Directv's price for the devices compares quite favorably with the competition.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> I just replaced a Buffalo wireless ethernet converter with two of the powerstrip kits and am quite impressed. I was trying to use a wireless link from my router to my HR21 over a 50- 60 foot path through several walls and although it worked fine for music, pictures and DOD, the placement of the converter was fairly critical and the throughput was insufficient for Media Share video (I suspect that not all data packets were getting through and that there were a high number of repeats). The powerline solution works with no configuration required beyond that needed for a direct connection and is rated at 85 Mb/s. Directv's price for the devices compares quite favorably with the competition.


 This is nice to know, I wasn't even aware this kit was offered by D*. I need to set up my fathers and wireless would be the answer, thanks.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

hum, i didn't know that Directv had a "KIT", does anyone have a link to it? i've tried searching their site and can't find it.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

i was actually thinking about getting one of these for my second HR20..... unfortunately the two rooms are on completely different circuit breakers so i gather the powerline way wouldnt work.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

gulfwarvet said:


> hum, i didn't know that Directv had a "KIT", does anyone have a link to it? i've tried searching their site and can't find it.


I believe you have to go to add
hardware on the Directv website and it should be listed somewhere in there.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm about to try this as well. My 2nd HR is prolly about 70-80 ft and 2 stories and walls etc as well, so hoping this will be a solution for me as well.



bobnielsen said:


> I just replaced a Buffalo wireless ethernet converter with two of the powerstrip kits and am quite impressed. I was trying to use a wireless link from my router to my HR21 over a 50- 60 foot path through several walls and although it worked fine for music, pictures and DOD, the placement of the converter was fairly critical and the throughput was insufficient for Media Share video (I suspect that not all data packets were getting through and that there were a high number of repeats). The powerline solution works with no configuration required beyond that needed for a direct connection and is rated at 85 Mb/s. Directv's price for the devices compares quite favorably with the competition.


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

drx792 said:


> i was actually thinking about getting one of these for my second HR20..... unfortunately the two rooms are on completely different circuit breakers so i gather the powerline way wouldnt work.


They don't need to be on the same circuit to work, they can jump circuits in your breaker/fuse panel basically turning the whole electric system in the house into a network. If the circuits are on different phases coming into the panel, you can add a phase coupler (which is a small device that plugs in between your dryer and outlet) to allow communication across the phases also if the adapters have issues getting across the phases.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Mine are on separate breakers but I haven't checked to see if they are on the same phase. I got the powerstrip version (6 outlets with a switch).

There were some early ordering problems with the Directv web site. My order had to be cancelled and replaced by a CSR, so it took a while. They arrived in a couple of days via FedEx after the order got straightened out. I wrote up a quick review of the adapters http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=117074.


----------

